# To TCR or OCR, that is the question...



## tyrex (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi guy's! I’m trying to decide between a Giant 2005 composite TCR 3 and composite OCR 3. Besides the obvious difference of the OCR being a 10 speed and the TCR a 9 speed, I'm wondering if the TCR is too stiff a ride for me to go biking all day, like a long ride in the country. 

Most of the time it would be a 2-3 hour ride as fast as I can go but it would be nice to have enough of a comfortable ride to go for longer rides too. I know for sure that the TCR is a faster, more aggressive ride but is it too stiff for riding all day. 

I'm leaning towards the TCR right now. I think it can be a comfortable enough bike for me to go out for longer rides once in a while but it would be tougher for the OCR to be more aggressive. For example the back wheel is closer to the frame on the TCR and that makes the bike faster and I think tighter on the curves.

Ok what do you guy's think?


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

tyrex said:


> Hi guy's! I’m trying to decide between a Giant 2005 composite TCR 3 and composite OCR 3. Besides the obvious difference of the OCR being a 10 speed and the TCR a 9 speed, I'm wondering if the TCR is too stiff a ride for me to go biking all day, like a long ride in the country.
> 
> Most of the time it would be a 2-3 hour ride as fast as I can go but it would be nice to have enough of a comfortable ride to go for longer rides too. I know for sure that the TCR is a faster, more aggressive ride but is it too stiff for riding all day.
> 
> ...



First I can say without ANY doubts that the TCR is very comfy on long rides. I did 3 centuries last year and my TCR 2 was great.Logged over 1000 miles on it with no comfort issues, other then that POS stock saddle that comes out it. Very comfy but since it IS carbon it does dampen enough road vibrations and bumps that even if your on a road that is not in great shape it feels pretty smooth. Secondy that extra gear between 10-9 may not mean crap to you once you look to see where the "extra" cog is. Usualy on 10spds its either at the very bottom or the very top which in all honesty wont help you all that much, now if its an extra gear in the 16-17-18-19 range then yes its worth it but how many of us do all our riding in the 11 t or 27t? Not Many. If you can swing it get the TCR the all carbon frame is wonderful, very affordable and if you put alot of miles in this year and you get the OCR you may find yourself wanting to upgrade. Both are great bikes but IMHO the TCR is that much better. Plus Giant has its Lifetime Warr, super great for us Giant owners. Good luck and let us know what you deciede.
Deastin


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*It Depends on You*

It all depends on your body comfort.

I believe that the TCR and OCR use a very similar carbon frame so I think both will be equally stiff. However, the OCR is spec'd with 700x25 tires as opposed to 700x23 for the TCR so the OCR will feel softer. The OCR has a more relaxed geometry with the handlebars being higher so it will be easier for someone who does not ride as much or does not have the flexibility for the more aggressive riding position. Trek is doing the same thing with the Madone and Pilot lines.

I have a TCR with a race set up, probably 3 or 4 inches between the saddle and the handlebars. I am not very flexible at all. However, for me, the set up is very comfortable and I regularly ride 60 to 70 miles on the weekends in about 4 to 4.5 hours.

The more aggressive position of the TCR will probably take some time getting used to and might cause pain for a while. You should note though that even with an OCR, if you normally ride 2 hours on the weekend and then suddenly you do a 6 hour ride, you are going to feel pain no matter what bike you have because your body just is not conditioned for the extra time, no matter what kind of shape you are in. Even a world class athlete can't go out and run a marathon if his/her normal run is 10 miles.


----------



## tyrex (Feb 19, 2005)

Well after much research and debating/considerating I'm going with the TCR!

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## useskle (Jul 2, 2005)

tyrex said:


> Well after much research and debating/considerating I'm going with the TCR!
> 
> Thank you for all your help!



I'm facing the same decision now: TCR or OCR. In retrospect, do you feel that you made the right decision going with TCR?


----------



## tyrex (Feb 19, 2005)

Let me be clear, absolutely not! The only thing I didnt like is the seat wich I change for a Specialized "Alias 155". Other than that this bike is quick, agressive and still plenty confortable for long rides. For the price I do not think you can find much better, TCR composite construction, Shimano 105, etc. 

Have a nice ride!


----------

